# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  The "Goodnight" Thread

## Citizen

K! After making my own lil "Citizen WILL get lucid" post and seeing that it was a good idea after "iwishicoulddl" posted another, I think it's about time DreamViews had a place where everyone can say Goodnight and Sweet Dreams and to positively boost their confidence before sleep!

SO! Post here before you go to bed and declare to the world that you are going to get lucid the night you post!

So I'll start...

DreamViews, every last member, is going to get lucid tonight!
 :boogie:

----------


## Citizen

Goodnight! I'm going to get lucid!

----------


## Wavefunction

Have fun in your lucid dream Citizen. Everyone else for that matter, too.

EDIT: You're still online! Log off and get lucid already!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sagea

Good night, I will remember my dreams!

Maybe I'll even have a lucid dream and remember it, too!

Have my cake and eat it...

----------


## EvilTemplar

Alright!!, me too!, Im gunna WILD tonight and all my attempts will pay off because im gunna get it right this time and have a Lucid too! =) =) =)

----------


## nayrki

yay i've been subliminally telling myself to lucid for the last five hours and I'm real tired so i'm going to actually WILD for real tonight

GOODNIGHT

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Okay this is it. Tonight I'm going to be entirly calm when I do my WBTB or WILD or whatever I decide on. I'm not going to be bothered with whether its working or analyse every little thing that jumps to mind. I'm just going to drift away, and if its not a LD I'll settle for whatever my subconsious cares to throw at me.

Goodnight everybody...

----------


## WhiteVeins

Goodnight everyone.  Going to try a WILD tonight.  For a split second last night I started flying through the air, but got too excited and snapped to.  Not tonight.

Good luck all!

----------


## Überschall

Good night everyone, I'm going to bed now and I'm going to become lucid anyway! It's so damn easy, of course I can.

----------


## Cammy

Good luck in your lucid tonignt

I'm going to sleep now  ::lol::

----------


## Tsukuyomi

Lucid dreaming is easy, I hastily predict (with great certainty) that I and everyone else on this forum will become lucid!

----------


## Feintingfox

Tonight I WILL wake up after every dream and remember them perfectly and I WILL have at least one lucid tonight!

----------


## iwishicouldld

Im glad I helped inspire to make this thread!!  :smiley:  Yay!! I saw your post before and thought saying it right before bed should help. And then Webmaster talked about his EILD method!! (Encourage Induced Lucid Dream) Lol. So this thread is perfect for that!! Thanks!!

----------


## Kromoh

Alright, I just cleared out a few problems I was having with WILD. I've been trying to WILD from the beggining of the night for such a long time... this night has to be it

----------


## iwishicouldld

I wish you the best of luck! Tonight will be the night for me too!!!

----------


## iwishicouldld

45 MINUTES UNTIL I TRY AGAIN!!!!  :smiley:  Any last minute tips guys?? Tonights the night!!!

----------


## slayer

I'm going to TRY (that's right I said try) to have a lucid dream tonight...I just have to get used to sleeping with headphones on. I'm just afaird that I might roll over and knock over my stereo which would hit my fan and then my fan would fall on me...it wouldn't hurt me just scare the crap outta me...

----------


## iwishicouldld

> I'm going to TRY (that's right I said try) to have a lucid dream tonight...I just have to get used to sleeping with headphones on. I'm just afaird that I might roll over and knock over my stereo which would hit my fan and then my fan would fall on me...it wouldn't hurt me just scare the crap outta me...



Get into SP early on and then you won't have to worry about it!  :smiley:  Don't worry, you'll have the greatest Lucid dream ever tonight!!

----------


## Kromoh

Man I am gonna WILD right from the beggining of the night, and it is gonna be easy. Then I'll come back and post my results on the good morning thread. I don't need your wishes for good luck, as luck is superficial: I know I can do it.

All said, time to go  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm going to TRY (that's right I said try) to have a lucid dream tonight...I just have to get used to sleeping with headphones on. I'm just afaird that I might roll over and knock over my stereo which would hit my fan and then my fan would fall on me...it wouldn't hurt me just scare the crap outta me...



 ::shakehead2:: 
No, you're not going to try. You _are_ going to have a lucid dream. If you _try_, you can fail  :Sad:

----------


## iwishicouldld

> Man I am gonna WILD right from the beggining of the night, and it is gonna be easy. Then I'll come back and post my results on the good morning thread. I don't need your wishes for good luck, as luck is superficial: I know I can do it.
> 
> All said, time to go



Good Luck!! You are going to have the COOLEST ONE EVA!!!!! Tell us all about it tomorrow!!

----------


## iwishicouldld

IWISHICOULDLD WILL NO LONGER BE WISHING WHEN THIS NIGHT IS THROUGH!!!!!
Tonight is the night when I will have AND remember the greatest LD that I could have imagined!!!!!
I will fall right into an LD! It will be VIVID and LONG!!! I WILL remember EVERYTHING when I wake up!!!! 
TOMORROW you will all hear about my accomplishment and be AMAZED!!!!! 
I WILL LD TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tkdyo

haha, this thread is a cute idea, I have a great feeling I will be lucid tonight!

----------


## Citizen

Cute? This isn't cute! This is intellectual and MANLY lol

I'm heading off to my first lucid! See you on the other side of the pillow!

----------


## Marvo

You guys are pathetic. Sorry, I just had to say that.

Right now, you're _begging_ your subconscious for a luciddream.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Right now, you're _begging_ your subconscious for a luciddream.



I think that's the point.

----------


## Beck

Night all, going to try ParadigmShift's WILD method.

I'd suggest it to anyone who is having trouble with wild, it sounds very promising  :smiley:

----------


## Citizen

> You guys are pathetic. Sorry, I just had to say that.
> 
> Right now, you're _begging_ your subconscious for a luciddream.



Marvo. Your avatar and signature are comprised of an orange sherbet colored unicorn/pony thing with freckles made of sunlight and rosy red hair with little hearts on either side of your name.

Don't call this thread pathetic.

----------


## dreamscaper22

Im going to wild and have a lucid*jumps in the air and claps*

----------


## WhiteVeins

Goodnight everyone.  Feeling pret-ty relaxed tonight and my nap earlier was promising.

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Forgot to post in the morning thread, but its a bit late now so I'll just mention that I wasn't lucid but still had a pretty fun dream anyway. So now its time to say good night again, this time I'm going to try a new approach with my WILD and see what happens... I'm thinking its about time I had a LD for a change.

----------


## Marvo

> Marvo. Your avatar and signature are comprised of an orange sherbet colored unicorn/pony thing with freckles made of sunlight and rosy red hair with little hearts on either side of your name.
> 
> Don't call this thread pathetic.



Absolutely nothing in my avatar/signature is pathetic. Expressing my feminine and bisexual side is anything, but pathetic.
This thread is pathetic, since you've given up on all methods, and instead are begging your subconscious for a lucid-dream. Not only is this not a trustworthy technique, it's not very stable, it's a bad DILD enhancer to rely on, and it's pains me to see people acting like this, just because of lucid-dreaming.

Teach yourself some reliable techniques. I'm not trying to attack you, I'm trying to help you.

----------


## Citizen

Haha sorry if I overstepped any boundaries I was just playing around. And I appreciate your willingness to help but I guess I thought it just could've been more constructive than calling it pathetic.

And by commenting on ponies I was no way attacking your sexuality. If you notice the header below my name, it says "I Was Born A Unicorn" lol and that has nothing to do with my sexuality (it actually has to do with a song by an indie rock band) so there is no way I would have known that a pony reflected yours. That certainly was not my intention.

Know that.

----------


## Marvo

It really doesn't reflect my bisexuality, I just think they're cute. It's more my feminine side. I agree I could have been more constructive in my first post, but I had to get the point through, and that seemed the most effective way.

----------


## Citizen

Understood, Marvo, for I did the same thing to you.

Apologies.

----------


## Kromoh

@ marvo:

Well marvo, I don't mean to get my arse into this, but as you may see many of us are using this thread combined with a technique. I myself used WILD.

I don't call this thread an induction technique, I call it a faith builder. You call it what you want to: this is more about fun to me than anything else. Just a thread to say "hey people, I'm gonna attempt to get lucid now, wish me luck-- and then reporting your results on the good morning thread.

----------


## Marvo

That sounds reasonable, Kromoh, but others are using this as a DILD enhancer, which in my mindframe isn't very smart. You'd much rather learn your own techniques, that you can rely one, like WILD, better DILD and all the others, so that you can do them without the aid of the internet. People are free to do whatever they want though, and this can certainly be used as a springboard, for a firsttime lucid-dream, but a longterm technique, nah.

----------


## tkdyo

yeah, Ive been trying to use WILD but I hit a road block after sleep paralysis, its kind of like Im waiting for somthing else to happen that never does.  Tis ok, Im going to try paradigm shifts WILD method tonight, since I know the exact motion sensations he is talking about

----------


## Kromoh

> Night all, going to try ParadigmShift's WILD method.
> 
> I'd suggest it to anyone who is having trouble with wild, it sounds very promising



It indeed is a good tech. Best one I've seen so far  :vicious:  good luck on that buddy





> yeah, Ive been trying to use WILD but I hit a road block after sleep paralysis, its kind of like Im waiting for somthing else to happen that never does.  Tis ok, Im going to try paradigm shifts WILD method tonight, since I know the exact motion sensations he is talking about



tkdyo, my suggestion is that, after you enter the vibrations, move your body. Chances are you are dreaming you are moving your body, so there's only one way to be sure: RCing. May sound risky yes, but if you don't try to move, nothing is gonna happen: personal experience.

----------


## Beck

Well, gonna try to WILD again tonight. 

Man, I just can't get it, lol. I must be getting something fundamentally wrong, 'cause every time I try, I just end up sitting there like a moron.

Oy.

Atleast I get DILD every so often.

But, if one thing is for sure, it's that I ABSOLUTLEY WILL GET LUCID TONIGHT. FOR SURE. REALLY. YEAH.

----------


## Citizen

FILD Tonight! You all wait and see!

----------


## Wavefunction

> FILD Tonight! You all wait and see!



I'm going to FILD too! 
We should start a FILD competition. Complete with scoresheets, trophies, and handicaps  ::D:

----------


## azureone

*sniff* you guys are so awesome! The most supportive forum eva. Period.

*clears throat* I, Marquis, will do my best to become lucid tonight.

NIGHT!

----------


## Wavefunction

> *sniff* you guys are so awesome! The most supportive forum eva. Period.
> 
> *clears throat* I, Marquis, will do my best to become lucid tonight.
> 
> NIGHT!



 ::banana:: It's great you feel that way. I do too.

Good luck!

Oh yeah, I'm going to successfully FILD!

----------


## Xox

I am getting lucid tonight  ::bigteeth:: 
Wish me luck!
And good luck to all fellow dreamers
 ::D:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I am getting lucid tonight 
> Wish me luck!
> And good luck to all fellow dreamers



Luck has been wished upon you  :Cheeky:

----------


## Xox

Why Thanks.  ::D:

----------


## iwishicouldld

Alright Im going to try WBTB/WILD now. And I WILL SUCCEED IN BECOMING LUCID!!! It will be highly vivid and very amazing. Well Im off guys. Ill tell you all about it tomorrow.

----------


## philquiet

> You guys are pathetic. Sorry, I just had to say that.
> 
> Right now, you're _begging_ your subconscious for a luciddream.



Noooo... They send POSITIVE SUGGESTIONS to their subconscious, and this is way powerful... Truly!! To be more efficient, you guys should also imagine yourselves HAVING the GREATEST LD EVER as you wish to do so!!!

(Words highlighted in capital are powerful as suggestions, capital words like "I WILL SUCCEED HAVING LD" make that thread a whole powerful hypnotic script for those who read it!  ::D: )

----------


## Redrivertears

Hey there,

_WARNING: more theory-crafting ahead, read at own risk_ 

Psychoanalytically speaking, it actually goes even deeper then that  :smiley:  

It's not just a faith builder, putting anything into language is a "consciousness" builder too. By putting your dreamgoals, desires and wishes into words, you're symbolising them in a very conscious way. 

There's a big difference between wanting to get lucid and telling yourself or another you want to get lucid. In the second, you're actively turning your "conscious attention" towards the desire to do so (which is typically driven by unconscious impusles).

 (To illustrate, I think we can all relate to the experience of eating something, and suddenly thinking to oneself, or out loud "man, I really love this type of food". You're usually not really conscious of how much you love eating that food until that sudden realisation).

So by all means, type out your desires and your goals, and put them into words. By doing so you're making an active step to increased dream consciousness altogether  :smiley: 

-Redrivertears-

----------


## Marvo

> Noooo... They send POSITIVE SUGGESTIONS to their subconscious, and this is way powerful... Truly!! To be more efficient, you guys should also imagine yourselves HAVING the GREATEST LD EVER as you wish to do so!!!
> 
> (Words highlighted in capital are powerful as suggestions, capital words like "I WILL SUCCEED HAVING LD" make that thread a whole powerful hypnotic script for those who read it! )



Good lord  :Eek:

----------


## philquiet

I love the food example. 
Nice post, Redrivertears!  ::D:  It teached me something.

I just want to take this time for personally mention, like the others, that I will BE LUCID TONIGHT! So I will finally SUCCEED having a WILD and a HAVE A VIVID, LONG LD! No more five-seconds-before-being-ejected accidental lds, but MARVELLOUSLY LONG, BALANCED, SOLID and VIVID LDs! Certified by my subconscious in person!

The first things you saw was "be lucid", "suceed wild", "have a vivd, long ld" and "marvellously long, balanced, solid and vivid lds" ::D:

----------


## WhiteVeins

Back to work tomorrow, so nothing complicated tonight.  Need a good night's sleep.  The relaxation will help me become lucid.  Goodnight and goodluck!

----------


## Abra

I need to begin re-appreciating my DILDs. DILDs can be just as rewarding as WILDs, if not more so due to the sense of pride and awe that I have made the discovery that I am dreaming based off of my own good judgment. Tonight, my sleep cycle will return to normal. Tonight, recall will escalate to full potency because I want it to, and know that my subconscious would like that, too. Tonight, I will wake up inside a dream, and will not be plagued by false awakenings, but instead enjoy a full dream period of sturdy, stable, linear, and highly memorable dreams that I will be fully lucid in. It will be easy to become lucid. It will be completely obvious that I am dreaming. In fact, I will realize this almost instantly as I enter the dream. This powerful lucidity will follow me like a benevolent shadow, always reminding me to stay focused and absorbed. When I wish to do something in my dream, I will be able to easily. If my subconscious distorts or denies my wishes, I will not let myself obsess, but instead find a way around it. Whatever dream I have tonight will be a pleasant, inspiring, realistic lucid experience.

Good night.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I love the food example. 
> Nice post, Redrivertears!  It teached me something.
> 
> I just want to take this time for personally mention, like the others, that I will BE LUCID TONIGHT! So I will finally SUCCEED having a WILD and a HAVE A VIVID, LONG LD! No more five-seconds-before-being-ejected accidental lds, but MARVELLOUSLY LONG, BALANCED, SOLID and VIVID LDs! Certified by my subconscious in person!
> 
> The first things you saw was "be lucid", "suceed wild", "have a vivd, long ld" and "marvellously long, balanced, solid and vivid lds"



Look at all of those different sized fonts!  :Eek: 
Good luck becoming lucid. No luck. You don't need it  ::D:

----------


## iwishicouldld

Well. I tried again today in an afternoon nap. I still can't seem to get into the actual sleeping part. Its kind of starting to tick me off. But I am going to become lucid tonight...(although truthfully, Im having large doubts). I KNOW!! Don't doubt yourself. I can't help it though.

----------


## Xox

Well, good luck all.

 ::D:

----------


## Beck

Well, Good night all.

Off to bed soon and I'm gonna get lucid tonight  ::D: 

Still soldiering on with WILD. Gonna practice, practice, practice. A DILD would be nice though, too.

I'm gonna try to summon my dream guide, see how that goes...

----------


## Wavefunction

> Well, Good night all.
> 
> Off to bed soon and I'm gonna get lucid tonight 
> 
> Still soldiering on with WILD. Gonna practice, practice, practice. A DILD would be nice though, too.
> 
> I'm gonna try to summon my dream guide, see how that goes...



Good luck. Be sure to tell us about your successful WILD and about your dream guide.

----------


## Wavefunction

> although truthfully, Im having large doubts



 ::shock:: 

 ::bslap::

----------


## Citizen

Nighty night! Don't let the lucids bite!

Oh wait... LET 'EM!

----------


## Xox

Heh 
Good luck!
 :smiley:

----------


## thealchemist

Nice dude,

Love the positivity here! keep it up guys...

----------


## Wavefunction

> Nice dude,
> 
> Love the positivity here! keep it up guys...



Think... positive... thoughts... they... help... you... LD  ::D: 
Well, I'll make a few more senseless posts and then its  :bedtime:  for me.

----------


## WhiteVeins

Ok, seriously no messing around tonight.  Only thing new is I bought a sleep mask.  I just want to actually sleeeep.  Goodnight and goodluck to all those going for the lucid tonight!

----------


## Emerald Wolf

It rained this evening (t'was cloudy the whole day). I just love rainy days! The atmosphere is so much more calm afterwards. Hopefully this means sweet dreams for me. A LD would be the best way to end the day. Mmmmm...  ::dreaming::

----------


## Abra

Too bad I don't have time to log on in the mornings. Otherwise I would've posted my _lucid dreaming success_ in the Good Morning thread! A nice, premeditated DILD, spurred on by my favorite hypnosis MP3. I wish I had time to post it tonight! Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck for tonight!

All I want tonight is vivid recall. Asking for multiple lucids in a row is too selfish. I want to enjoy a normal dream tonight, with full, perfect, memorable recall.

Good night!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Good luck to you, my Psychic Pokemon friend. ^__^

As for me, I would like to have a lucid in which I have good control. I would also like to begin the search for my Dreamguide.

Good night and good luck to all!!!

----------


## Wavefunction

Have fun finding your DG!
I'll be on for a few more minutes, then it's off to get lucid for me  ::D:

----------


## WhiteVeins

Goodnight everyone.  I took some B6 an hour ago, so we'll see if that has any effect.

----------


## Abra

> Good luck to you, my Psychic Pokemon friend. ^__^
> 
> As for me, I would like to have a lucid in which I have good control. I would also like to begin the search for my Dreamguide.
> 
> Good night and good luck to all!!!



Nice trainer card. Do you have wi-fi yet? If so, PM me your friend code!

Have fun finding you dream guide. =D

Well, I had some recall. But I erased it myself. I had a fake lucid! I went through the stabilization techniques fast and unthoroughly, and became frustrated at every mishap. Probably my lowest lucidity ever, because I starting cussing people out (I never cuss!), and when I FA'd, not only did I neglect to reality check, but I actually believed I had hurt the people I cussed at in my dream (they were coming up to me, crying and such). How incredibly lame! 

I hope tonight yields a dream I'll find interesting! Goodnight!

----------


## ~Erin~

I'm off to become Lucid 

Goodnight to all.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm going out! Off with the lights! [Too, much Alice in Wonderland work O.o, influencing my thoughts] off to lucid land where I can enjoy parading around various places I've thought up to experience things that would make wonderful stories [who doesn't enjoy a good story time?]!

Good night and good luck my fellow enthusiasts!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm off to become Lucid 
> 
> Goodnight to all.







> I'm going out! Off with the lights! [Too, much Alice in Wonderland work O.o, influencing my thoughts] off to lucid land where I can enjoy parading around various places I've thought up to experience things that would make wonderful stories [who doesn't enjoy a good story time?]!
> 
> Good night and good luck my fellow enthusiasts!



Good luck to both of you!

----------


## iwishicouldld

So I am going to LD tonight!! I took a day off yesterday so today will be a fresh start again. Its Friday so I don't have to worry about going to sleep early!! YAY!

----------


## WhiteVeins

I'm a bit  . . . how do you say?  crunked?  first time since starting this.  wish me luck.

----------


## conisag

Im going to get lucid, ive been getting lucid quite alot lately loads last night and the past couple of nights, im turning into a natural lder no reality checks!.
goodnight and enjoy your lucid.

----------


## sourcejedi

Yawn. G'Night all.

----------


## Aniseed

Nighnigh!!! Here I go... Tonight is the night.  ::dreaming::

----------


## WhiteVeins

Ok, I'm finally ready for another lucid dream.  Night all.

----------


## Citizen

K I took the weekend off and had some FANTASTIC recall the past two nights so I feel it coming on! I feel it!

G'night!

----------


## Wavefunction

> K I took the weekend off and had some FANTASTIC recall the past two nights so I feel it coming on! I feel it!
> 
> G'night!



Good recall... always a plus  ::D:

----------


## WhiteVeins

Going to bed.  There will be more vivid dreams, at least one lucid, and better dream recall.  Night.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Going to bed. There will be more vivid dreams, at least one lucid, and better dream recall. Night.



It's a little late, but what the hell, good luck!

----------


## Mooser

Goodnight, tonight I'm going to pull off a FILD and have a great vivid lucid dream where I actually do something!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight, tonight I'm going to pull off a FILD and have a great vivid lucid dream where I actually do something!



Have fun in your FILD!

----------


## Citizen

I just got up from my five hours of sleep and have been RCing the world for the past fifteen minutes! Now I'm going to go watch the scene in the shack from Waking Life where they talk about dreams and then re-state my dream goals and then pass out and WBTB!

It's Monday, so that's what's gonna happen according to BillyBob's How to Lucid Dream!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I just got up from my five hours of sleep and have been RCing the world for the past fifteen minutes! Now I'm going to go watch the scene in the shack from Waking Life where they talk about dreams and then re-state my dream goals and then pass out and WBTB!
> 
> It's Monday, so that's what's gonna happen according to BillyBob's How to Lucid Dream!



Good luck, and have fun in your lucid dream!

----------


## WhiteVeins

Good Luck Citizen!

Tonight marks one month since trying to LD.  Let's hope tinight is better than last.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Tonight marks one month since trying to LD. Let's hope tinight is better than ladt.



Took me close to 2 months. You'll get there!  :smiley:

----------


## Citizen

I'm at one month as well! Tonight is the night, tho. And I'm not just saying that to be positive, I know I'm going to have one. And I'm not just saying that to be positive either. It's like knowing the sun is going to rise tomorrow. It can't not happen.

G'night!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm at one month as well! Tonight is the night, tho. And I'm not just saying that to be positive, I know I'm going to have one. And I'm not just saying that to be positive either. It's like knowing the sun is going to rise tomorrow. It can't not happen.
> 
> G'night!



Good night Citizen. Remember one month isn't very long... don't worry about it if it doesn't happen tonight. Oh wait, you won't have to worry about it, because it _is_ tonight  ::banana::

----------


## Citizen

K so I totally missed my goal of being in bed by 10:30 but I did get a 5 page paper written so wohoo!

Now it's time for a lucid!

Goodnight!  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> K so I totally missed my goal of being in bed by 10:30 but I did get a 5 page paper written so wohoo!
> 
> Now it's time for a lucid!
> 
> Goodnight!



5 page paper?  ::shock::  I feel bad for you.
Have fun... maybe you can use your lucid time to review your paper  ::roll::

----------


## Meakel

Me are going to Lucid! My dream apples have been eaten, and I'm ready! Whoo......breathe....

----------


## WhiteVeins

K, took a night/day off from all things LDing (save for my journal).  It's time to get back, it's time to get back, and I don't even know how I got off the track; I wanna go-o back yeeeeeeeeah

And thanks Webmaster.  I have had one LD so far, but I want more more more.

Goodnight everyone.

----------


## Adam

Ah this is where you have been hiding!!

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Awesome thread! I KNOW I'm going to LD tonight! I'm doing everything according to BillyBob's schedule, and it's helped other people, so it will surely help me  :smiley: 

Oh yeah, and subconscious, remember: It will be very clear, very long, you will remember it, and it will happen the way I told you it would.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Ah this is where you have been hiding!!



Who? Where?  ::?:

----------


## Tmer

G'night I've got an appointment with a lucid dream tonight, I cant be late!

----------


## Citizen

Ah me too! You totally reminded me that I have one too! And I should be getting in bed right about now! Better late than never!

Adios waking world!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Ah me too! You totally reminded me that I have one too! And I should be getting in bed right about now! Better late than never!
> 
> Adios waking world!



Cool, 3rd page  ::banana:: 
Goodbye, Citizen. Be sure to return to the waking world to check on us once in a while  ::D:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

I'm up for a wonderful lucid  :smiley:  Goodnight, forum.  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm up for a wonderful lucid  Goodnight, forum.



Good night! Good luck! Good... something else good. How about good control?

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Almost time for me to go to bed. I've had a really bad week so far (had a nasty cough, didn't feel very well), but hopefully I'm better now so maybe I'll finally get lucid tonight (got close the other night when I was talking about Lucidity related stuff to my DC's, if only I had clicked to do a RC). Either way I'm sure my recall will pick up again, so see everyone in the morning (-thread)!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Almost time for me to go to bed. I've had a really bad week so far (had a nasty cough, didn't feel very well), but hopefully I'm better now so maybe I'll finally get lucid tonight (got close the other night when I was talking about Lucidity related stuff to my DC's, if only I had clicked to do a RC). Either way I'm sure my recall will pick up again, so see everyone in the morning (-thread)!



I look forward to reading about your LD in that thread  ::D:

----------


## Abra

I've had some really creative non-lucids lately. Hopefully tonight's lucid will follow! Here's the plan:

Wake at three. Reality check and stabilize like crazy for five minutes. Hope for a DILD.

Wake at 4:30. Reality check and stabilize like crazy for five minutes. Remind self to reality check in dream, stabilize, get to ocean and find 'Oreboris Ore' when lucid (that's my task). Attempt a WILD for 40 minutes. If I become lucid at the end of a dream, try a Dreamviews task instead.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I've had some really creative non-lucids lately. Hopefully tonight's lucid will follow! Here's the plan:
> 
> Wake at three. Reality check and stabilize like crazy for five minutes. Hope for a DILD.
> 
> Wake at 4:30. Reality check and stabilize like crazy for five minutes. Remind self to reality check in dream, stabilize, get to ocean and find 'Oreboris Ore' when lucid (that's my task). Attempt a WILD for 40 minutes. If I become lucid at the end of a dream, try a Dreamviews task instead.



Stupid time changes, I don't know what three is for you... anyway it's been about 4.5 hours since you said goodnight, so I'm going to assume that you are having a lucid dream right about now  ::D:

----------


## illidan

Goodnight everybody! I'm probably going to read a while in _Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming_ and then go to bed. I'm hoping for good dream recall and possibly a lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight everybody! I'm probably going to read a while in _Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming_ and then go to bed. I'm hoping for good dream recall and possibly a lucid dream!



Reading about LDing should help. Good luck!  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

Right not waiting anymore, I am off to bed, will report back here at about 4am so don't know what time that would be ffor ya'll.

Will try my WBTB/WILD tonight - speak in about 5 hours guys  ::D:

----------


## sourcejedi

Goodnight!  Busy first day back at Uni.  Since I have my computer in my room again, I might start updating my DV dream journal again...

----------


## Wavefunction

> Right not waiting anymore, I am off to bed, will report back here at about 4am so don't know what time that would be ffor ya'll.
> 
> Will try my WBTB/WILD tonight - speak in about 5 hours guys







> Goodnight! Busy first day back at Uni. Since I have my computer in my room again, I might start updating my DV dream journal again...



Good luck, to both of you  :boogie:

----------


## Grod

Goodnight all. Gonna try Adam's Lucid Dream Method. I have actual confidence tonight! Yay!

GN.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight all. Gonna try Adam's Lucid Dream Method. I have actual confidence tonight! Yay!
> 
> GN.



Let us know how it goes! Good luck!  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

> Goodnight all. Gonna try Adam's Lucid Dream Method. I have actual confidence tonight! Yay!
> 
> GN.




Hey good luck - Just reporting in now for my WBTB. Should be lucid in 10/15 minutes.

Arrivederci,

Adam.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Hey good luck - Just reporting in now for my WBTB. Should be lucid in 10/15 minutes.



Good luck to you to then Adam!  :smiley: 
You gonna WILD or just go back to sleep?

----------


## Matt5678

good night, im going to bed in a few minutes and will wake up in 5 hours for a WBTB. i will report back at that time

----------


## Wavefunction

> i will report back at that time



That's assuming you actually wake up  ::D: 
Just kidding, good luck!

----------


## Wavefunction

:bedtime:  I'm going to bed.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

What an interesting thread as many of you may know I am awake almost 24/7 however this is quite a good idea so I will give you Kudos for that  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Good luck to you to then Adam! 
> You gonna WILD or just go back to sleep?



I was supposed to WILD - but I was awake too long, I blame replying to PMs when I should have gone right back to bed after posting in here!

Anyway, tonight I shall have more discipline!

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Seriously FUCK IT, I will have the best lucid dream EVER tonight, easily, and by far. If THAT  doesn't work, I don't know.

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Well theres supposed to be one hell of a storm brewing outside tonight so hopefully I'll sleep well (I love "terrible" weather!). If I can just get myself to think about doing RC's more often I might even get lucid (of course small steps are good to). I'll report back in the morning if anything interesting happens.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Well theres supposed to be one hell of a storm brewing outside tonight so hopefully I'll sleep well (I love "terrible" weather!). If I can just get myself to think about doing RC's more often I might even get lucid (of course small steps are good to). I'll report back in the morning if anything interesting happens.



I like stormy weather too... next LD I'm going to try to build a weather control machine. 
And maybe strike a few DCs with lightning!  :boogie: 

Good luck Emerald Wolf, oh and the new avatar is cool  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Well I am off to bed, not sure if to LD though - I feel ill - speak to you guys in the morning

----------


## Wavefunction

> not sure if to LD though



No, you're sure. You just don't know it.

----------


## WhiteVeins

Off to bed.  I just want good sleep tonight.  Haven't been trying to LD for a while now because of this lack of good sleep.

----------


## Adam

I know the feeling - I cant remember the last time I had some good sleep!! Good luck  ::D:

----------


## Dawn

Goodnight.  ::D:  I know I'm going to have an exciting LD tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Abra

*blows nose* I hope I'm not coming down with something!

Tonight, I will regain the proper motivation for WBTB techniques.

Goodnight, and good luck.

----------


## Arch0n

Going WILD T-minus 10-9-8-7-6-5-4...zzzz.....

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight.  I know I'm going to have an exciting LD tonight.







> *blows nose* I hope I'm not coming down with something!
> 
> Tonight, I will regain the proper motivation for WBTB techniques.
> 
> Goodnight, and good luck.







> Going WILD T-minus 10-9-8-7-6-5-4...zzzz.....



It's a little late... but good luck to all three of you. It's probably getting close to REM time for most of you, maybe you're LDing right now  ::banana::

----------


## Citizen

K I've been gone for a few days but I'm back on the bandwagon! Here we go, lucidity!

----------


## Wavefunction

> K I've been gone for a few days but I'm back on the bandwagon! Here we go, lucidity!



 ::welcome::  back! :boogie:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Nighty night, forums. I'm up for a lucid  :smiley:  *kisses the forums goodnight*

----------


## Adam

Well I wonder if I would be back here again, well I am tonight, wonder for how much longer, either way, night all..

----------


## Demec

Good evening, people!  :smiley: 

I've been lurking around on this forum for some time now, but I haven't made any serious efforts to have LDs. I've had 2 DILDs, most vivid dreams ever.
But I've made up my mind now. Plunging into the dreamworld head first  :tongue2: 

Good night, everyone! And good good luck to everyone aiming for a LD tonight!  :wink2: 

Going to attempt the WBTB-technique tonight. Fingers crossed! Wish me luck.  ::roll::

----------


## Adam

Good luck, if you have any questuoins please shout  ::D:

----------


## Abra

Gah. I was in way over my head last night. WBTB with a cold? Not possible. At the first waking, I was so uncomfortable that I decided it best if the rest of my sleep were uninterrupted. I'm sure the medication affected my sleep, too.

I take the medication because a stuffy nose is better than one that leaks saltwater. It's generic, so it has some noticeable side-effects (WARNING: May cause drowsiness). I also drank some chamomile tea. I was out within minutes... And now I'm awake again, thinking it's Thursday. xD

I don't care if I have a lucid dream tonight. Wish me luck so that I can dispel this wretched cold!

----------


## Adam

good luck with dispelling the cold  ::D:

----------


## Kitties

Well, I'm off. I'm happy - for the first time ever, last night, I was like, "okay, I'm gonna try and wake up naturally after a dream". Sure enough, I came out of a dream (can't remember it), looked at the clock (1:30 am, darn kinda early), turned over (felt a bit tingly, must have just come out of SP or something) and...fell promptly back to sleep. But still! Maybe I mean, TONIGHT something WILL come of it. ;DD Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams~~!  :boogie:

----------


## Wavefunction

Good luck Kitties!  :smiley:

----------


## WhiteVeins

Going to bed.  Been getting terrible sleep.  I took a little melatonin, so maybe that'll help me out.  Might even fix my seasonal depression  :smiley:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Nighty-night, forum  :smiley:  Gonna have the most beautiful of lucids tonight^^

----------


## Citizen

Uuuuggghhh. I am so so so sick.

But i'm giving it a go anyways... maybe just regular sleep with the aide of nyquil and a successful FILD?! That should do the trick!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Nighty-night, forum  Gonna have the most beautiful of lucids tonight^^







> Uuuuggghhh. I am so so so sick.
> 
> But i'm giving it a go anyways... maybe just regular sleep with the aide of nyquil and a successful FILD?! That should do the trick!



Good luck to both of you, and feel better, Citizen  ::hug::

----------


## lolicatgirls

I'm definitely going to try, this whole subject is so cool. Anyway, goodnight.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm definitely going to try, this whole subject is so cool. Anyway, goodnight.



 ::welcome::  to Dreamviews! It really is a cool subject, I hope you get to experience it tonight.

----------


## EvilTemplar

Good luck everyone!, ive finally gotten a few LDs again after 7 months of no lucids and i plan to keep it up tonight! =)

----------


## Emperion

Goodnight everyone! It is now time to have myself a lucid dream.

----------


## WhiteVeins

Been taking a break from trying to remember my dreams and definitely not trying to LD.  Maybe I'll try again in a couple of days.  Goodnight.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Been taking a break from trying to remember my dreams and definitely not trying to LD. Maybe I'll try again in a couple of days. Goodnight.



That's a good idea, I actually had a random DILD during a week-long break once.  :boogie:

----------


## Adam

It's that time of the evening again, I am off to the lad of nod, better known as sleepy town.

Good night all  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> It's that time of the evening again, I am off to the lad of nod, better known as sleepy town.
> 
> Good night all



Good night Adam!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Lord Toaster

I'm off too, it's half term so I have all the time I want to sleep in and have loadsa lucid dreams!!
Night everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I'm off too, it's half term so I have all the time I want to sleep in and have loadsa lucid dreams!!
> Night everyone



Good night Toast, good luck! 

Hmmm... you're still online. GET TO BED ALREADY!!! You can't LD if you're not in bed!

----------


## Kitties

Good night everyone, off to have my fifth and best LD  :smiley:  Fantastic lucids to all!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Good night everyone, off to have my fifth and best LD



Have fun!  ::banana:: 
I'm due for my fifth tonight also!

----------


## Wavefunction

Well, I'm going to bed (very) late. Good night, Dreamviews!  :smiley:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Good night forums, I'm up for a (successful) WBTB tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> Good night forums, I'm up for a (successful) WBTB tonight.



That is... if you wake up  :wink2:

----------


## SickDreams

Goodnight  ::D:   ::banana::

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight



_Lucid_ dreams!
Sweet dreams are for losers.  ::D:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Night night all, I'm off to have another stab at WILD, I just keep on falling asleep, it's bloody annoying  :Sad: 

This time!!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Night night all, I'm off to have another stab at WILD, I just keep on falling asleep, it's bloody annoying 
> 
> This time!!



14 minutes later... he's still online  ::D: 
Good luck, if you ever actually go to bed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[email protected], peoplez. I'm going to bed.  ::yawn::

----------


## Citizen

K homies.

I've been gone for a little over a week now and didn't focus on lucidity AT ALL. I didn't even write in my DJ. I know, slap on the wrist, but two nights ago I got into a semi WILD and the feeling was fantastic. I wasn't even in a dream, so thats why I call it semi WILD, but I knew I was asleep. It was like lucid sleeping lol with no brain activity almost. Taking the time off really helped but I'm back at it!

Tonight is the night! And I am not kidding or just auto suggesting! I know it is!

----------


## Wavefunction

Good to have you back!
Good luck Citizen, I'll be dreaming with ya because I'm going to bed now too  ::D:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Good night guys.... merry dreaming to all of us  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

okay so the past couple of nights I have had LDs without saying goodnight to you guys, so here is me cursing my luck  ::D: 

Good night  ::D:

----------


## kcat220

Goodnight!! I'm hoping--no, I am SURE-- that I will get at least a vivid dream, if not a lucid!! Exciting!!

----------


## Wavefunction

Good night Adam and kcat. Good luck!  :smiley: 

And Adam, don't be cursing our beautiful, encouraging thread!!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Citizen

K goodnight all! It's time for my wildest dreams to come true!

----------


## Wavefunction

Good night Citizen, I'm actually going to bed in about 30 minutes too. We'll be lucid dreaming together!  ::banana::

----------


## Smallest Bundle of Light

Good night all! I'm off to my 3rd LD

----------


## Wavefunction

> Good night all! I'm off to my 3rd LD



Wow, I said I'd go to bed 45 minutes ago, yet I'm still online.  :Sad: 
Good luck!

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

I'm gonna read a bit in the task of the month thread, then head to bed, I hope this will get me a lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Citizen

Flip a coin.
If it lands heads, I'm having a lucid dream tonight.
If it lands tails, I'm not not having a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Good night guys! My LD is at reach  :smiley:

----------


## sourcejedi

> Good night guys! My LD is at in reach



I think I've been editting the Lucid Dreaming Book for too  long...

----------


## Wavefunction

> Good night guys! My LD is at reach



Good night... good luck... take this banana as encouragment.  ::banana::

----------


## zoo york is cool

> Good luck everyone!, ive finally gotten a few LDs again after 7 months of no lucids and i plan to keep it up tonight! =)



Yes! I hope I have an LD tonight. I'm due for one :wink2:

----------


## Wavefunction

> Yes! I hope I have an LD tonight. I'm due for one



Charge a late fee and get 2 in one night! ::banana::

----------


## Citizen

Oooh I'm down for that! Here I go!

----------


## LlamaBeanz

Goodnight, ill be having my LD around 5 am

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight, ill be having my LD around 5 am



So will I! Good luck and good night, Dreamviews!  :smiley:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

> I think I've been editting the Lucid Dreaming Book for too  long...



Sorry, I'm not a native speaker  :smiley:  Correct me whenever you want, it's good for me.

----------


## ClouD

Ugh.

_Good_night?

I think not.

I am getting off (the computer), to sleep.

It is 2:18am.

Believe it or burn.

cloudWalker

----------


## Jdog

Goodnight and i WILL be lucid tonight

----------


## Wavefunction

Goodnight Jdog, good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> Good night Adam and kcat. Good luck! 
> 
> And Adam, don't be cursing our beautiful, encouraging thread!!



My bad, I am off to bed now, night all  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Night Adam, and night everyone else, I'm going to bed... It's half past twelve here.

Night all  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

Good luck you two. I think I found out that WBTBing is what has caused all 5 of my LDs, when I'm actually motivated enough to get up. I'm trying that tonight...

----------


## Citizen

Merry Christmas to all! And to all a goodnight!

er...

----------


## Wildman

Good night everyone, that lucid task is getting the smackdown tonight!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Good night everyone, that lucid task is getting the smackdown tonight!



I'll be doing it with you!  :boogie:

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Flip a coin.
> If it lands heads, I'm having a lucid dream tonight.
> If it lands tails, I'm not not having a lucid dream tonight.



Then may you have a coin with two heads  ::D: 

Good night, all of you hopeful dreamers.  Dream sweetly and arise rested and prepared to take on all of life's challenges.   ::hug:: 

(And yes, I'm sentimental tonight.)

----------


## Jamal

> You guys are pathetic. Sorry, I just had to say that.
> 
> Right now, you're _begging_ your subconscious for a luciddream.




Guess my subconscious pitied me!!! WOOT WILD NUMBA 5!!!!!!!!! ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Jamal

Goodnight Guys... Time for DILD NUMBA 6!!!!

----------


## lucidboarder

I found a new technique for lucid dreaming that a lot of people have found success with and i KNOW i have done it by accident before so i am confident i will have some success with a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I found a new technique for lucid dreaming that a lot of people have found success with and i KNOW i have done it by accident before so i am confident i will have some success with a lucid dream tonight!



Which technique?

----------


## Citizen

Seriously how could I NOT go lucid tonight?!

I just don't know...

----------


## Altasi

Is there even the smallest chance i'm not gonna get Lucid?!?!


Heck no! I'm gonna get Lucid tonight!!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Is there even the smallest chance i'm not gonna get Lucid?!?!



No

----------


## Jamal

Goodnight... time to have a lucid dream!!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight... time to have a lucid dream!!



Good night, Jamal! Have fun being lucid, don't forgot to tell us how it went  ::banana::

----------


## Abra

I'm seeing so many 'no's in this thread. I know they are used as double negatives, but they really do tend to stick out. X_x

Anyway. I will lucid dream tonight. It will happen after my second and third WBTB. The first dream will be practice, and the second will be mega-lucid-awesome-happy time. I'm looking for a conclusion to my first big lucid adventure... Tonight will either deliver, or come really close!

Rock on, and goodnight!

----------


## Wavefunction

Good night Abra! Mega-lucid-awsome-happy-time... I think I'll get me one of those tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Citizen

Git me one of them!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Git me one of them!



Sure, I'll get one for both of us... tonight...  :smiley:

----------


## Abra

Webmaster, provided you don't post in Senseless Banter, your next post shall be leet! *nerdy gasps are heard*

Anyway. Lucid. You. Me. Everyone else. Tonight. Inside our heads. It'll be one heck of a party! What do you say?

----------


## Grod

I WILL get lucid tonight! RAR!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Webmaster, provided you don't post in Senseless Banter, your next post shall be leet! *nerdy gasps are heard*



I didn't notice that! I'm at 1337 now... at least until I press the Submit Reply button  :Sad:

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Lucid, here I come  :smiley:

----------


## AtomiC

I just ate 4 bananas. Go lucid

----------


## Grod

I got a lucid last night after posting in this thread... Luck? I think not! Skill. That was skill. GO LUCID TONIGHT!!! YAH!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I got a lucid last night after posting in this thread... Luck? I think not! Skill. That was skill. GO LUCID TONIGHT!!! YAH!



That motivated me to post here! Good night, forum!  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

> That motivated me to post here! Good night, forum!



Ha ha. Great. Hope you got one.

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Goodnight board, I'm-a up for a lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Brendan13

Well, I can't wait for my lucid adventure tonight!!!  I have a day I want to go back to  and change to make it more *fun*!!

----------


## Soul_Sleeper

Goodnight everyone.

Im going to sleep now, and in my sleep I Will have a lucid dream that I WILL remember!

HA HA!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight board, I'm-a up for a lucid







> Well, I can't wait for my lucid adventure tonight!!! I have a day I want to go back to and change to make it more *fun*!!







> Goodnight everyone.
> 
> Im going to sleep now, and in my sleep I Will have a lucid dream that I WILL remember!
> 
> HA HA!



Good night guys, and good luck!  ::banana::

----------


## Schmo

::banana:: 
Dancing Bannana emoticon says that Schmo has a 100&#37; chance of becoming Lucid tonight.


 ::bowdown:: 
The bow-down emoticon bows-down to Dancing Bannana emoticon's wisdom.

----------


## Wavefunction

The Dancing Banana is never wrong. Ever.

----------


## Meakel

Thank you sweet dancing banana. I hope my sacrifices of small children will be sufficient to bring me a LD. Oh noes! I didn't use capitals for the name. Oh, I'm a blasphemous heretic.

On a more serious note, goodnight! Me gonna go intos the lucids nows. 

And webmaster spends a lot of time here doesnt he?

----------


## Wavefunction

> And webmaster spends a lot of time here doesnt he?



I guess... I'm on my computer a lot and I usually have DV open in the background  ::D:

----------


## Emperion

Goodnight everyone! Time to have myself a lucid dream....And anyone else who wants one!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight everyone! Time to have myself a lucid dream....And anyone else who wants one!



Good luck!

And I'll take one of those lucid dreams!  ::banana::

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Goodnight forums  :smiley:  I'm up for an ld! (as usual, but for real this time^^ I know it!)

----------


## Wavefunction

> Goodnight forums  I'm up for an ld! (as usual, but for real this time^^ I know it!)



Goodnight! We have to get ourselves a good night emoticon, like the welcome sign...

----------


## Grod

Third time should do the trick. Rar!

----------


## innerspacecadet

Good night world.

I want one of those turkeys they're giving away on the Lucid Task of the Month thread.

I've had some recent experience with how NOT to LD, and so I've been nosing around a little in the tutorials and I'm gonna try things differently tonight.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I've had some recent experience with how NOT to LD, and so I've been nosing around a little in the tutorials and I'm gonna try things differently tonight.



Good luck!

So what are you trying this time?

----------


## Schmo

70 bazillionth times the charm, eh?

Seeing as how I didn't have one last night, I'm due for at LEAST two tonight.

 ::banana::

----------


## Wavefunction

> 70 bazillionth times the charm, eh?



Really? I'm only on my 60 bazillionth try... only 10 more bazillion to go!  ::banana::

----------


## innerspacecadet

I tried sleeping on my side to help me relax more, instead of sleeping on my back to retain consciousness.

Oh yeah...I forgot to report in the Good Morning Thread!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I tried sleeping on my side to help me relax more, instead of sleeping on my back to retain consciousness.
> 
> Oh yeah...I forgot to report in the Good Morning Thread!



You're not saying good night, you're saying good morning!  ::bslap::

----------


## sycross

I am GOING to have a lucid dream tonight... no way i'm not going to. Hope everyone else has some luck.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I am GOING to have a lucid dream tonight... no way i'm not going to. Hope everyone else has some luck.



Good luck... I should be having a lucid dream during my REM period in about 4-5 hours.  ::banana::

----------


## Citizen

Gag! I've been so sick lately that my attempts at lucidity are at an all time low!

I'm motivated tonight, though! I just watched 28 days later and I think killing zombies/ infected humans is going to be a good dream sign.  :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

You'd think being sick would help because you're always drifting in and out of sleep  ::?:

----------


## innerspacecadet

I think I once heard that when you're sick, your body actually tries to get more *non*-REM sleep in which the immune system is replenished.  So while you're sleeping more, you may be sleeping too deeply to have good lucid dreams.

----------


## Citizen

Lucid much?

Tonight, yes. :smiley:

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

Great idea, this thread. I'm off to try meditating with some hemi-sync stuff, then sleep.
 I'm gettin' lucid tonight, and so are you  :wink2:

----------


## midnight_haze

Goodnight all! I'm off to my dreamscape to scout for inspiration for a short story assignment in school.  (I choose to write about a non-dreamer stuck in a dream, it's about his struggle to accept that lucidity is real)  When the story's done, I'll try to remember to post it.

----------


## Wavefunction

That's a pretty cool idea for a story, and what better way to get inspiration for it than in a dream?  ::D:

----------


## nosa

I Am Going To Lucid 2nite

----------


## Abra

What a sucky month it's been. A _month_ since my last good lucid. Not counting those crappy five minute ones, or the ones where I lose lucidity. Yeah... Real life. I've been exercising and such, but also... Fish. Yeah, fish. Bettas, to be exact. I'm getting tired of my (infertile) swordtails, and have decided to try breeding bettas again. That is, if I can find a good _not-veiltail._ Hopefully, bettas will become a dreamsign. Anyway, goodnight, and let's see if I can focus on lucid dreaming!

----------


## aklyatne

G'night, DreamViews!  I'm gonna go for a WBTB-WILD, or maybe if that doesn't work, a MILD.  The MILD _will_ work if the WILD doesn't.

Oh, and I'll remember every little detail of the dream(s), too.

----------


## Benjamin

Going for my 4th WILD attempt tonight! Hopefully I'll actually get to SP tonight!

----------


## Citizen

I'm definitely back and I'm definitely going lucid tonight. I've had dreams as vivid as anything I've ever had and I know it's coming soon!

-Citizen-

----------


## Jamoca

Hey everyone! Happy lucid dreams, because you are all going to have them tonight.

Including me! I don't hope, I know!

----------


## CDR

I got lucid last night, and damnit im gonna get lucid again!

----------


## AkiKaza-chan

D= I SOOO did NOT get lucid last night (; .  :wink2: 

BUT I WILL TONITE!


SEE?!?! *droopy eyes* I'M ALREADY TIRED

----------


## Abra

Yay! Citizen is back! That must mean I shall lucid dream tonight! (I enjoy not making sense)

----------


## aceboy

you all (including me) had better get a LD tonight or ill  ::bslap::  myself and we all dont want that to happen.

----------


## aceboy

!!!hellyea!!!!!!!LD last night!!!!!!!!! (WBTB).    hope all of you got one cuz if you didnt i will have to  ::bslap::  myself.

----------


## Sparkeycat

Goodnight to everyone at Dreamviews!
I am going to lucid dream tonight!
(great idea for this thread!)
 ::flyaway:: 
all of you WILL have AMAZING LDs!!
Sleep tight :3

----------


## Matt5678

*Night everyone. Tonight im going into my Lucid world*

*i am so sick of the snow i plan to go someplace tropical, warm, and sunny*

----------


## Überschall

Night all of you. I'm going to start building up my Dreamworld tonight. Weee!

----------


## aceboy

get a LD tonight everyone, not because you want to but because i say so. ::?: 
 ::flyaway::  ---never seen this one before

----------


## WhiteVeins

Goodnight everyone.  Going for a WILD tonight.

----------


## Conquer

> Night all of you. I'm going to start building up my Dreamworld tonight. Weee!



Saaaaaame! Wanted to try to do that in forever and finally going to start.

Goodnight everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Exhalent

Goodnight everyone, I am going for DEILD.

----------


## flipsid3

maybe typing it out right before i hit the sack will aid in my attempt.  because it still has not FULLY happened

so...

goodnight world!
im going to become lucid tonight
see you there!

----------


## WhiteVeins

Had a DILD last night, albeit a brief one.  so I'm gonna stick around here a while and see if I can't strengthen my grasp.  Goodnight everyone.  Good luck!

----------


## xypowerpop

g'night gang! tonight I'm going to meet or create my dream guide and we're going to fly to paris  :smiley:   should be fun.

sleep well.

EDIT:  I came the CLOSEST IVE EVER BEEN TO A SUCCESSFUL WILD THE NIGHT THAT I POSTED THIS.   :smiley:  awesome.


tonight i'm going to wild and fly to paris, my plans got delayed, haha.

----------


## Amelie

I hope that everyone has a good night!


_NO._


I *know* that everyone will have a good night!

And everyone will have awesome amazing dreams, and those who are confident (like me, except I'm just more bubbly than anything.) WILL lucid dream tonight! I swear!

Sweet dreams!      ::D:

----------


## WhiteVeins

Just felt like saying goodnight!

----------


## Futura

Tonight im gonna have a lucid dream and when i wake up i'll WILD and have another!

Good luck everyone and have fun in your lucid dreams.

----------


## taltho

Ok... I'll LD  tonight along with everyone else. 

So goodnight and happy lucid's everyone.  ::dreaming:: lucid!

----------


## taltho

This actually worked for me last night. Chester cat was talking to me about some things and that was a dream sign. 

So good night all and I'll LD again tonight and so will you!

----------


## WhiteVeins

Had amazing recall this morning, so I'm going to keep posting.  Goodnight and thanks, DV!

----------


## RCrap

Nighty Night

----------


## Amelie

I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT. Period.


Good dreams everyone!



=]

----------


## yaymancheese

goodnight, I cant get to sleep, so ill be cranky tommorrow, but anyways I hope I at lest remember my dreams

----------


## taltho

Good night and dream well. I'll LD tonoght and so will you so ha.

----------


## Conquer

Good night to everyone, I'm going to have a lucid dream now. If not, at least I'll remember a dream.


Hell, I don't need self suggestion to get lucid anyways.  :tongue2:

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

Into my mind I journey. Wish you could all be there to see it. Peace. Stay lucid.

----------


## Snivellus

Fuck it's 7 AM here.
I should probably get to sleep.

----------


## phate0472

Tonight I will have a lucid dream. When I am dreaming I will recognise I am dreaming and do a reality check.

LUCID DREAM

REALITY CHECK

Phate

----------


## WhiteVeins

Goodnight everyone.  Been having a good time dreaming lately, so back to more of it!

----------


## Woozie

So.. I'm back from a few months of inactivity and a bad case of dry spell. But I had my first LD in a loong while a couple of nights ago. 

So, i'm determined to go ahead and have another one tonight!

Good night and sweet (Lucid) dreams.

----------


## xypowerpop

Off to bed.

I WILL LUCID DREAM.

and it will be long, vivid, and wonderful.

----------


## WhiteVeins

Crappy recall these past few nights, so here's hoping for a better night.  Goodnight, everyone.

----------


## Illousion

Gonna get really damn lucid tonight. Gnight and good luck.

----------


## NewAgeGamer

Hmm... well it's been the longest time since I've been active, but now that summer is well underway it should be a lot easier for me to focus on lucid dreaming.  I need to restart from square one with my recall and everything though.  I am rooting to at least recall something tomorrow morning.  I recalled just a bit this morning but I neglected to write it down and now it's rather vague.  Anyway I'm sure I'll recall something more this time -- I just need to get to bed before 2 AM this time!  ::roll:: 

Goodnight all, and good luck.  ::D:

----------


## Conquer

I have strong HI after even 20 seconds of closing my eyes due to the neurontin. Will have a WILD or a DILD tonight. Subconcious suggestion (or whatever its called) actually works wtf lol! yay! lucid time  ::D: 

& lucids to you (some kind of new goodbye? lol)

----------


## Schmaven

I can't wait to fall asleep tonight to have lucid dreams!!! Hopefully my dream guide will make another appearance.  

Goodnight and good luck everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## nicobinho

Omgg Tonight Iam Going To Be Lucid!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I Will Remember Itt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iam So Excited !! Gogogo Lucid Dream! =d!

----------


## Truffles

I'm going to give it a try tonight. Wish me luck.

----------


## Licity

I'm going lucid 4 four times tonight. Honest.

----------


## lance_r

Good night and i will get lucid tonight
and so will all of you
everyone in the world should. 
open their eyes to this new world!

----------


## sea bee

I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight that will blow me away!!!!

Best dreams to all.

sea bee  (a sailor forever)

----------


## Kim1234

Hey the thread stopped. Well...I WILL HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT BY VISUALIZATION. Great success for Everyone! :woohoo:

----------


## Scatterbrain

5.5 hours from now I will have a WILD.

----------


## Arachanox

Five hours from now, I will wake up, and when I fall back asleep I will dream with excellent recall!

----------


## apfire26

Tonight I'm going to have lucid dreams and tomorrow morning I'm going to have mulitple DEILDs.

----------


## Falaise

This is my first post!
I've obtained a lucid dream 2 days ago and remembered the dream I had yesterday and today I'm gonna have another lucid dream!!

----------


## Scatterbrain

Heh. My cellphone was on silent mode and the alarm didn't ring.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Heh. My cellphone was on silent mode and the alarm didn't ring.



See your name.
 ::shock::

----------


## Kim1234

Hahaha, how embarassing. :Cheeky:  Well, G'night everyone! I'm going to have a lucid dream now...again. Haha :boogie:

----------


## Scatterbrain

I guess that somewhat explains it.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, WILD in 5.5 hours. And this time there'll be no mistakes.

----------


## apfire26

I'm out, goodnight everyone. I'm off to dreamland.

----------


## Dash

Goodnight all.

. sremaerd dicul smaerd teews

----------


## Pastulio_

Goodnight!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

GOOOOOD MOOOORNING EVERYBODY!

*ressurects thread*

----------


## -Blakren-

Good night.  ::D: ...  :smiley: ...  ::yawn:: ...  :Off to Bed: ...  ::sleeping:: .

----------


## mdf92

I hate getting up really early for school.

Anyways... Good night everyone. Hope ya all have good LDs tonight.

----------


## Ellipsis

Time to start getting motivated again! I resolve to do 22 or more activity checks tomorrow whenever I see friends, use a bathroom, or notice anything odd. Gnight and good luck to everyone.

----------


## nicobinho

iam gonna ld tonight!!

----------


## yuriythebest

Right, the premise is simple. I find that telling people I am going to have an LD tonight helps me have an LD and is a great induction technique. Feel free to announce your future LD's here.



Anyhow gtg have an LD, see ya guys tomorrow!

----------


## ca1um132

I am going to have a lucid dream.

----------


## Billy_McBong

That sounds like a good idea. I think I shall lucid dream tonight too.

----------


## panta-rei

Yes... Feed my hungry post count. >:}

Nice idea, actually.

----------


## Jhony

I will not have a lucid tonight. 

...because everynight I never do. 

So, yeah...

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I'm going to try to recall my next dream tonight after a 4-night dry spell.





> I will not have a lucid tonight. 
> 
> ...because everynight I never do. 
> 
> So, yeah...



Buzzkill.  ::thumbdown2::

----------


## ca1um132

Just thought I'd say I'm going to have a ld. Again

----------


## KingOfTwilight

I AM going to have a LD tonight!

----------


## John11

I am going to a WBTB/WILD tonight and see the Statue of Zeus.

----------


## frostyelf

I am off to go have a lucid dream.

----------


## hisnameistyler

I'll have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Man of Steel

I think I'll have a lucid dream tonight. With explosions and hot chicks wearing naught but a smile.

----------


## Cowmaster94

I will have a very vivid dream tonight, in which I will become completely lucid!

----------


## Lionsroar

I'll have a Lucid Dream tonight.. by WBTB/WILD! and I shall see the world in SLOWMOTION! or just do a kame-ha-me-ha!

----------


## CloudStrife1992

I'm gonna have a Lucid tonight! And it will be my best on yet!  ::D:

----------


## Beeyahoi

Gonna go lucid dream.

Nighty night.

----------


## Desert Claw

alright everyone, i wish you all good luck! as for me, I'm going to wake up and remember almost all of my dreams.

----------


## Leinad

I'll have one forsure.

----------


## Abra

Merge thread, go!

This topic was bumped only a month ago, and it was here first, so I thought I'd merge 'em.

----------


## Electro_Dreamer

I'll totally have a DILD tonight. I did tons of RCs today so I'm really confident. Jet shoes, here I come and good luck to everybody else!!!

----------


## Shift

> 2. Tell yourself that you will have a lucid dream 
> While remaining deeply relaxed, suggest to yourself that you are going to have a lucid dream, either later the same night or on some other night in the near future. Avoid putting intentional effort into your suggestion. *Do not strongly insist with statements like Tonight I will have a lucid dream! You might find that if you dont succeed after a night or two following such misplaced certainty, you will rapidly lose faith in yourself. Instead, attempt to put yourself in the frame of mind of genuinely expecting that you will have a lucid dream tonight or sometime soon. Let yourself think expectantly about the lucid dream you are about to have. Look forward to it, but be willing to let it happen all in good time.*



-EWOLD (Autosuggestion Section)

----------


## KingOfTwilight

:Puppy dog eyes: 

I had a very vivid dream this morning, and went lucid for the first time!

But.............

Before I had a chance to do anything I woke up due to my calf cramping.

The baawwwing commenced T_T

----------


## Jhony

So instead of saying I won't ld like I always do every night, I'll say that I do. 

I will lucid dream tonight. I hope I do though.  :tongue2: 

I really wish I do.

----------


## FirstRule

I will become fully lucid tonight using finger induced lucid dream. goodnight! may all your WILDest dreams come true (super-lame-pun-man strikes again!!!).

----------


## KingOfTwilight

Gonna make up for my fail this morning!

I AM GONNA LD BABY!

----------


## John11

Well it worked for me last night.

Tonight I'm going to do a WBTB/WILD and visit the Temple of Artemis.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

> Gonna make up for my fail this morning!
> 
> I AM GONNA LD BABY!



On second thought, I'll wait and see how many hours of sleep I can reserve lol

----------


## Desert Claw

> Merge thread, go!
> 
> This topic was bumped only a month ago, and it was here first, so I thought I'd merge 'em.



lol thread merged  ::chuckle:: 

good night DV! tonight I'm gonna investigate my dreamscreen!

----------


## Noddy

Does anyone find that doing this has worked?

----------


## yuriythebest

> Does anyone find that doing this has worked?



yes, I do, although I also find that telling people this over chat is even more efficient. Anyhow gtg have an LD, and also going to increase my LD rate from once per every 2-3 days to once every 2 out of 3 days, cheers!

----------


## ca1um132

Well...I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Good night, everybody. I'm going to have a lucid tonight, and be able to record it.

----------


## Jhony

Good night folks.

(I will luuuuucid dream)

----------


## thedogsmeow

I will have the most awesomest lucid dream tonight, and so will you  ::D:

----------


## P-K-V

What have I got to lose? All right, I _will_ have a lucid dream tonight, and I _will_ remember it. Ah, the power of suggestion! Even if only the latter happens, hey, at least I have _something_ to jot down in my dream journal, eh?  ::D:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I'm gonna attempt to complete the pyramid LD task of the year tonight. I've been looking forward to this  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

Goodnight, going to try and DEILD again. Hopefully I won't have to swallow  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok, good night everyone I'm ready to go do some LDing!

----------


## The Rhino

Have a very good night everyone, and may all of you experience an extremely vivid lucid dream.  This dream being a puzzle piece that fits perfectly in your mind, may each of you experience exactly what you want to experience.

And I will tell you this very moment, I WILL lucid tonight.  There is no doubt about it, no maybe, I am going to lucid tonight, and every time I wake up tonight I will sleepily enter my dreams into my journal and in the morning when I wake I will see my dreams in tangible form on thin slices of paper and each one will come flooding back; A rainbow of pictures, ideas, conversations.

Good night!

----------


## Zval537

Goodnight everybody and may you all have lucid dreams.
I've been trying for a while and KNOW I will have my first tonight.
It will be extremely vivid and memorable.

----------


## RealityEnds

Goodnight fellow Lucid Dreamers. May you all have amazing dreams tonight, as will I

----------


## taylor

goodnight everyone and good luck!
im hoping for my third, and my best lucid dream yet!

----------


## KingYoshi

Good night to all. May we all achieve lucidity tonight! Well then, until the morning comes......

----------


## KingOfTwilight

Well, I'm off to make the last 8 months of work worth it!

LD TONIGHT BABAY!

----------


## Dairyman

I _WILL_ HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT! And nothing can stop meh!

----------


## KingYoshi

Goodnight all and good luck...I smell a lucid coming my way!

----------


## UltamateDreamer

Goodnight guys, have good lucid dreams tonight.. i know i will, and i know i will do the goals i have set, and try different techniques for increasing vividness.. its gonna be so awwesome..

----------


## Skydreamer707

Okay Goodnight Guys! im going to remember all my dreams including my lucid ones!!!  :wink2:  which i WILL have. im definelty going to have my 4th LUCID TONIGHT. Okay NOW im done  :tongue2:   ::banana::

----------


## Dairyman

I WILL, without a doubt, without the slightest, trace of doubt, *WILL* have a lucid tonight!!

----------


## killguta

@Mysubconscious: YOU WILL HAVE AN WILD TONIGHT!!! THAT'S AN ORDER YOU GODDAMN IDIOT!!! GO HAVE AN VERY LUCID WILD TONIGHT!!!

Oh, goodnight everyone  :smiley:  . Hope all of you have LDs ^_^ .

----------


## Dairyman

^^ lol.

Goodnight everyone! Sweet (lucid) dreams!

----------


## legonut4

good night DV happy lucids to all!  ::D:  ::banana::

----------


## Native Dreamer

Goodnight all I will have two lucids tonight one with a DILD and the other with a WBTB or WILD! Here I go!

----------


## Abra

I had a lucid dream after viewing this thread last night. :O

Luck to all of you~!

----------


## legonut4

i had a lucid after i did this so ya it works 

goodnight everyone :boogie:

----------


## BigFan

Goodnight all. Today will definitely be the day to have a lucid  ::D:

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Goodnight!

lucid, lucid, lucid, lucid lucid lucid lucid.......  ::zzz::

----------


## Hercuflea

Goodnight all, I hope you and I both become lucid tonight for a long time

----------


## killguta

Goodnight all. May your dreams come true  :smiley:  .

@MySubconscious: So you decided NOT to give me an LD last time... Hmmm... don't make me torment you with those disturbing images again... GIVE ME AN LD GODDAMN YOU!

(just ignore the subconscious part, it helps me in concentrating  :smiley:  )

----------


## alanaelease

Ok, 7 years after the thread has been started, but I LOVE this.



Tonight I WILL have my very first lucid dream after 4 months of trying.

----------


## EbbTide000

149 diferent usernames posted in this thread. Please open a new one if you lock it. Here are some quotes:





> Lucid dreaming is easy, I hastily predict (with great certainty) that I and everyone else on this forum will become lucid!







> Im glad I helped inspire to make this thread!!  Yay!! I saw your post before and thought saying it right before bed should help. And then Webmaster talked about his EILD method!! (*E*ncourage [b]I[b]nduced *L*ucid *D*ream) Lol. So this thread is perfect for that!! Thanks!!







> [email protected], peoplez. I'm going to bed.







> I just ate 4 bananas. Go lucid







> Great idea, this thread. I'm off to try meditating with some hemi-sync stuff, then sleep.
>  I'm gettin' lucid tonight, and so are you



Some could use a thread like this one to *real-time* mutual dream.

----------


## NivMizzet

Goodnight. Going to bed, soon and when I get into REM and have a dream, I will realize I am dreaming.

EDIT: Didn't know this topic was that old.

----------


## Hilary

Goodnight DV.  :smiley: 

Tonight I will wake up frequently in the night, remembering my dreams each time. My morning dream will be very vivid and memorable. While dreaming, I will look down at my hands and remember: _I am dreaming_.

----------


## Starflare

Woo! My dream recall will be great tonight! I'm going to start waking up more often during the night, right after a dream, just like I said I would. I'm going to remember every single one of my dreams in great detail. I'll need to write them down as soon as I wake up in the morning, because there will be so much detail, and after that I'm going to perform a SSILD and become lucid.

Good night!

----------

